

Show HN: Swearing in Different Languages - kumarski
http://www.wokami.com/paths#/53/posts/1

======
saedmansour
Hi :) may I ask how did you found about the website? Was it through reddit or
somewhere else? lots of thanks for sharing! <3 @saedmn

